# Sweeping the blues



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Downward Sweep Picking Blues Licks - Robert's 2 Minute Lessons (12) 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I really like your two-minute lessons, RR. Thx.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks kapn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

